# Passed the FE and PE in under 1 year...here's what I did



## partypants (May 26, 2017)

I passed the FE and the PE in under a year.  I work full time.  I have a husband and a two year old.  I am not naturally very smart.

I want to go into detail for how I prepared in case someone finds it helpful.  But first some background.

I went to college in 2010.  I finished the entire thing (from 0 credits to 125 in less than four years) which I only bring up to mention that school was a blur.  I’m not sure I picked up a whole lot in the first place, retention was tragically low because I blew through it all.  So when I got to my first job, I didn’t remember the basics.  But I worked at that first job (in defense) for about 6 years.  At which point I decided that I need a change and I started looking for something else.  Since I have a family, I wanted something stable, and since I have a family, I didn’t want to be married to my job.  Utilities seemed like the perfect choice.  So I went out and got myself a job in utilities.

In my interview both parties talked about getting a license.  Having worked under the “industry exemption” this wasn’t something I knew a whole lot about, but I thought it was something I could get behind.  So, I get to my new job, and get started on my FE less than two weeks later.  I didn’t want to travel for a review course (none local) but I knew nothing from school, so I decided an on-demand solution would be good.  I took Testmasters mostly because it’s what all of my colleagues took (although they did the live version) and I got started.  Now, On-Demand really requires that you have a plan for completing the course that is regular and intentional.  Because I didn’t want it to take away too much time from my family, (whom I like and generally enjoy spending time with) I decided that I didn’t want to give up my family time which is generally afternoon, evenings, and weekends.  But the time must come from somewhere right?  Right, so I gave up sleep time and gym time.  I tried staying awake after the kiddo went to sleep, but would find myself drooling in my books by 20 minutes in.  So, I decided the best time would be early morning when I could drink some coffee and the kid was still asleep.  That meant setting the alarm for 4:00 am.  Yup, that sucks.  It sucks so badly, most days waking up was physically painful, but I did it anyways.  And I kept doing it until I completed the Testmasters Course and passed the FE on the first try.  About 100 hours I think.

I rolled right into studying for the PE.  But first I had to decide what test to take.  Now, remember, I was new to the power industry, I thought maybe studying for the Power PE would be helpful to learn stuff about my job, but I kept feeling a tug from the Electrical and Electronics exam.  Many of the subjects covered in that exam were also covered in the FE for Electrical which I had JUST taken.  I talked to some of my colleagues about this decision, and they assured me that I would learn what I needed to know about my job from doing my job.  That made a ton of sense to me, and so I landed on the PE Electrical and Electronics exam.  The problem with this exam is that there really isn’t a ton of study material available.  I really only found School of PE and PPI when I was trying to find a course and someone on these boards asked the question “SofPE or PPI?” And the answer was SofPE, so that’s what I did.  Again, on demand.  Again, alarm at 4am.  Adding my lunch hour.  I started studying earnestly in January and I took the April exam.  This time I kept track of my hours and I got to about 175.  I passed on my first try.

Studying and learning new things are a little painful and it’s easy to get discouraged when you get the wrong answer, but I found this method pretty helpful...When I arrived at an incorrect answer, I tried to figure out where I went wrong.  Not like “oh I entered it into my calculator wrong” more like “I didn’t account for current flowing in the opposite direction”.  Keep track of those mistakes.  I literally have sheets of paper labeled “MISTAKES.”  Study those mistakes.  This has two effects 1) it reduces the likelihood that you will make the same mistake 2) (more importantly) if you can find the root cause of why you answered incorrectly, you _really_ understand the problem you were trying to solve.

I thought SofPE did a great job at covering the subjects that were on the test.  The materials they provided were helpful during the exam.

TLR? My feelings are hurt, but here’s the highlights anyway…

1)      Consider the on-demand options.  You can start them right away and spend whatever time you have left after you complete the course to practice problems.

2)      Wake up early before you find an excuse not to study.

3)      Electrical Engineers: consider the Electrical and Electronics exam.  Give it some real thought.  Don’t just assume that because you are in the power industry you should take the power exam.  Mechanical engineers who work in the power industry don’t take the power exam (at least in my office).  Look at the pass rates, it’s easier.

4)      Have regular study time.  Like really, regular.

5)      Have a goal for study hours (my goal was 200 and I only got to 175 but I think it was still helpful to have a goal in mind)

6)      I have a family.  I have a job.  I am not that smart. If I can do it, you can too.


----------



## School of PE (May 26, 2017)

partypants said:


> I thought SofPE did a great job at covering the subjects that were on the test.  The materials they provided were helpful during the exam.


Glad we were able to help! Congrats on that big accomplishment!


----------



## ptatohed (May 27, 2017)

Very nice, congrats pp.  You reminded me of me when you talked about finding time to study without giving up family time.  Right when I was beginning to study for the 3 exams (8hr, Survey, Seismic), I was starting my family.  With a newborn, I didn't want to give up time with him.  So, my study hours began when the house went to bed.  Typically 10/11pm to 1/2am.  Up at 6:30 for work.  Repeat. 

Good times, good times.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 28, 2017)

partypants said:


> I have a husband and a two year old.


Yes, but which one requires more work? 

J/K, congrats on passing. :thumbs:


----------



## partypants (May 31, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, but which one requires more work?
> 
> J/K, congrats on passing. :thumbs:


LOL, For sure the husband...


----------



## Limamike (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice work @partypants!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 1, 2017)

Congrats on passing.  A lot of what you said regarding time commitment and time away from family are probably applicable to the vast majority of test takers.


----------



## Limamike (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll tell you this, it took a toll on my family, work, etc.  So I feel the pain. But I am celebrating with the fam. over the next couple of months.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice and congratulations!  I also work for an electric utility.  I just finished my 30th year including part - time work during college.  I passed the FE 8 years after I finished college.  Turned right around and took the PE twice and failed both times.  For the next 17 years worked for the same utility in a variety of roles which did not always stress my power systems education.  In 2013 I decided to go for the PE again.  Decided on Power and it was just like learning from scratch.  I also have a family although my sons were high school age at the time.  Five months to prep which included the GA Tech course.  Two hours a night M - Th. and 4 hours a day Sat. - Sun.  For the last two months I would take a sample test on Saturday in addition to that.  Finally passed it April 2014.  I empathize with you on learning something from scratch.  Especially by me being a geezer. :B Two many brain cells lost in college.  :beerchug: When I began my prep it felt like the only thing I remembered from my college studies was V = I * R.


----------



## Gorgoroth (Jun 29, 2017)

I also passed the FE, PE, CA seismic, and CA Surveying exam all in one year after moving here from Canada.

In case anyone is interested, I summarized my advice and what I did to pass in a series of youtube vids.  Hope you find it helpful!


----------



## DC_engineer2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

School of PE/Anybody - Any suggestions on how and where I can find more sample problems for the morning depth structures and geotech? I need to get better at these two disciplines to score better in the morning session. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## School of PE (Jul 18, 2017)

DC_engineer2017 said:


> School of PE/Anybody - Any suggestions on how and where I can find more sample problems for the morning depth structures and geotech? I need to get better at these two disciplines to score better in the morning session. Thanks for your help in advance.


Feel free to reach out via email at [email protected] or give us a call at 614-873-7475 and we will be able to assist you!


----------



## DC_engineer2017 (Jul 28, 2017)

@School of PE - I will call you or email you soon. Just saw this message.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 4, 2017)

I, too, have a husband and a two year old. I train for races and usually, I just leave work a little early to get in a workout before daycare pickup-commute-dinner-cleaning-bed. I don't think this same routine will work if I replace workout time with study time. I really like the idea of waking up before the house wakes up. It is the only time that everything is still and quiet and your brain isn't distracted yet. Thank you for sharing and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Saral Dwivedi (Sep 8, 2017)

partypants said:


> I passed the FE and the PE in under a year.  I work full time.  I have a husband and a two year old.  I am not naturally very smart.
> 
> I want to go into detail for how I prepared in case someone finds it helpful.  But first some background.
> 
> ...


Other than Sof PE which books you have referred. esp in PE exam


----------



## partypants (Sep 14, 2017)

Saral Dwivedi said:


> Other than Sof PE which books you have referred. esp in PE exam





School of PE materials, Testmasters FE review materials, books from college, the EERM, and the practice exam that NCEES sells.


----------

